# New TTist



## culverwood (Mar 6, 2009)

My new TT arrives on Tuesday it is a 2 litre in Suzuka Grey with Cognac leather.

My second car is a Phaeton another great car from the VAG stable.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome now all you need to do is join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome buddy, once it arrives get some pictures up


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------

